# BRP card delayed help



## rmz27 (May 11, 2015)

Hi guys my wifes visa was successful and on her letter it states the BRP card can be collected from 14/04 we went to our local post office yesterday and they have said it hasnt arrived yet due to a delay with issueing BRP cards! 

They said there was a memo sent out regarding this from HO, i asked them when can i collect it and when its likely to be in they said it can be in on 21 or 22nd, but cant gaurantee this as off yet, the manager said that we have had delays from people from March 2016 regarding BRP card! 

This wont cause any problems for my wife will it? Any help would be grateful


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

NO. Just stay in contact with the post office about when she can collect her BRP.


----------



## vicvicvic (Sep 1, 2016)

i got the same problem I am supposed to collect the card at Aldgate post office at start of august 2016. but it is now September 2016 and I have sisited the post office every Tuesday to get the same reply "we are running very late on this. do pls drop in bext Tuesday as mails come in every Monday"... 

any one pls suggest a alternative... have filled the online form rtoo


----------



## sj786 (May 26, 2016)

*brp has not arrived*

so I am here again , I guess Home Office wont let us rest in peace lol , so I have finally arrived in uk after my successful spouse visa application, I was told in to collect my brp from the local post office but when I went there they said it hasn't arrived whereas in the letter it says that my Brp will be ready for collection from 8th aug. upen enquiry thay said its been delayed due to technical issues and some one will contact you in due course . I cant open my back account, I cant work or leave county, so messed up, its been 3 weeks already no reply from them . has anyone experienced the same issue, please share


----------

